# Saftey Lanyard With Pulley



## treejerk1 (Feb 17, 2007)

HELLO,
was wondering if anyone could tell me how to set up a flip line with a pulley and micrograb or prussic for one hand adjustments.not sure where and how to set it up off d's pics would be very helpful amatter of fact any help would be helpful lol thanks for all


----------



## Davey Dog (Feb 17, 2007)

They are fairly self explanitory... You attach the flip to a (( D )) ring on one side of your saddle with a rope snap. You then attach the other side to the other d-ring. I use a prussik, with a rope snap on the end. I run my pulley right behind it with a carabiner... I guess you could use a micro with a carabiner also.... Check out ome of the websites... I am sure some one shows a picture. I will check back tomorrow and see if you have found what you are looking for. If not I will post a pic of my rig.


----------



## Bermie (Feb 19, 2007)

*Lanyard w/ self tender*

Here are two pics of a new lanyard I put together yesterday, and one of my wire core lanyard.
All you need is a length of climbing rope, this one is 20', a snap or carabiner for one end and a friction hitch, small pulley and another carabiner for the other end.
I used plastic thimbles and waxed whipping twine to make the ends but all you really need to do is tie a stopper knot in one end and attach the snap/crab with a suitable knot.
The pulley/knot/crab bit is snapped on your 'D' ring and stays there, the other end is self explanatory.
You'll never look back, it's one of the handiest things to have on your harness.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Feb 19, 2007)

You forgot the pictures.


----------



## Bermie (Feb 19, 2007)

Oops!
They're in the edit now.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Feb 19, 2007)

i leave out the krab and pulley and tie prussik directly to sideD; then reeve lanyard thru that D. This makes sideD the direct mount and the tender for the friction hitch on the lanyard. Saving time, money and weight.


----------



## Magnum783 (Feb 19, 2007)

Bermie said:


> Here are two pics of a new lanyard I put together yesterday, and one of my wire core lanyard.
> All you need is a length of climbing rope, this one is 20', a snap or carabiner for one end and a friction hitch, small pulley and another carabiner for the other end.
> I used plastic thimbles and waxed whipping twine to make the ends but all you really need to do is tie a stopper knot in one end and attach the snap/crab with a suitable knot.
> The pulley/knot/crab bit is snapped on your 'D' ring and stays there, the other end is self explanatory.
> You'll never look back, it's one of the handiest things to have on your harness.



What size are your eye to eyes. I tired to make one but I used too long of a eye to eye. Nick from WI is suposed to hook me up with what I need soon. Just curious how long your are.
Jared


----------



## lync (Feb 23, 2007)

Make that lanyard 15 feet long. Keep 7 feet available and daisy chain up the rest on an accessory beaner on your hip. Its like having a second climbing line if you need it,and gives you great manuverability in the tree.

Corey


----------

